# Cost of maintaining rabbits?



## alam1ug (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are keen to get a pair of rabbits (most likely dwarf lop), however we want to ensure that we have factored all the monthly costs prior to making a decision. We have estimated the monthly costs per rabbit as follows:
- Pet Insurance £10
- Hay (3kg) £5
- Wood shavings £5
- Food £3.50

We would like to know how accurate an estimation this is per rabbit as well as if we have missed anything? I am also particularly interested in confirming if our estimation that each Rabbit will consume about 3kg of Hay per month is accurate?

Many Thanks
Alam1UG


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Dont forget the vaccinations they will require two. One for Vhd which is viral hemerrage diease and mixamotosis. Also any nail clipping unless you plan to do it your self. Then there is teeth treatment some times nessaseary dependant on the rabbits. I can only suggest you buy from a good breeder as rabbits if you get one that is not breed well can cost a awful lot of money down the vets every 5 mins . I learnt this very ealier on, It is sometimes nessesary to treat for mites some times as they can be transferred by bad hay make sure you have a good supplier. Then any cleaning solutions you use to clean out the hutch etc. Cost of housing. When getting a pair of rabbits they do say a male female combo is best but your have to neuter. Neutering costs. Some people donnot realise what a rabbit truly costs its good your checking everything out before jumping in. Also theres the cost of a rabbit run or rabbit proofing your garden. I have guinea pigs now and i find them alot easier to keep. Good luck with what you decide,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They cost alot, dont forget accomodation min hutch size of 6ftx2ftx2ft plus they need to have a decent size run for a good 7 hours a day. Plus the fresh veg and toys you need to buy. I'd also think about rescuing a pair of already bonded buns otherwise you have all the problems that come with the bunnies hormones at a certain age and then paying to have them neutered which is essential. Rescues will normally neuter and vacc them and you pay a adoption fee to cover these which is alot cheaper than getting it done yourself and you give a bun a home that need it. Have a lok here if you are still serious Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## alam1ug (Feb 15, 2009)

Many thanks Sullivan and Crofty. I have ensured that i have been factoring in all the main one-off expenses. I am not too concerned about these as am willing to put in the required initial investment. However, as Rabbits are a long term pet i am particularly interested to ensure that i have factored in all the on-going monthly expenses.

Can anyone confirm if my estimate of 3kg of Hay per Rabbit per month is accurate (looking at a baby dwarf lop)?

Also does anyone know of cheap good Rabbit insurance?

Many Thanks


----------



## alanf (Feb 6, 2009)

You can make some savings on wood shavings and hay by going to somewhere that sells horsey things i buy big bags of shavings (will fit in car boot) for 7.50 and it lasts 3 months (6 rabbits) hay similar the shavings need to be of the really compacted type as you get 3 times the volume


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I use hay as bedding so that my buns have plenty to nibble on, it should be the main content of their diet, my four go through just over a horse bale of hay every month plus readigrass.

You can use woodshavings under the hay but i personally dont like them as main bedding, alot of rabbits have allergies to it, can make their hocks sore and gets in their eyes and irritates them.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure you buy pure bred bunnies off a good breeder,badly bred rabbits suffer teeth problems which is costly and awkward to manage


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Make sure you buy pure bred bunnies off a good breeder,badly bred rabbits suffer teeth problems which is costly and awkward to manage


Or even better rescue the buns  There are not many breeders you can trust, i rescued all of mine off them!! All buns from good rescues will have a full health check, be already vacc and neutered


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> I use hay as bedding so that my buns have plenty to nibble on, it should be the main content of their diet, my four go through just over a horse bale of hay every month plus readigrass.
> 
> You can use woodshavings under the hay but i personally dont like them as main bedding, alot of rabbits have allergies to it, can make their hocks sore and gets in their eyes and irritates them.


Crofty... its me yet again...how heavy is the horse bale of hay you use and the readigrass? Still trying to work out monthly costing!

Also apart from the hay and readigrass do you also give them rabbit nuggets or rabbit food??


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Crofty... its me yet again...how heavy is the horse bale of hay you use and the readigrass? Still trying to work out monthly costing!
> 
> Also apart from the hay and readigrass do you also give them rabbit nuggets or rabbit food??


Erm weight im not sure but a bale will cost you £5-6 from a horsey shop. Yep I give them burgess excel pellets a big handle each a day is all they need, costs me for 4 buns about £20 a month.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks so much crofty! All I need to do now is find a horsey shop near me which shouldnt be too hardhopefully! You have been a great help and I shall keep you posted when the buns arrive!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Thanks so much crofty! All I need to do now is find a horsey shop near me which shouldnt be too hardhopefully! You have been a great help and I shall keep you posted when the buns arrive!


Thats ok  good luck, you sound like a good bunny owner to me


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Excellent Crofty thanks again! My husband has taken the day off work today so the plan is to visit some rescue homes and see what happens yay! Shall keep you posted when we get our buns!


----------

